# Help me ID corys



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Please help me identify these two new corys I bought over the weekend...thanks

First One:

























2nd


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

The first one looks like a Swartz's Cory Cat (Corydoras schwartzi), or an Agassizi Cory Cat (Corydoras agassizi), but more like the first.

Looking for a pic of the second...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

The second maybe one of these, or one of those.

I was looking through corydorasworld.com, and I got through the D's. You should be able to find it through there. The two links above have some morphs that are similiar, so I posted those.

C


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks, I'm pretty sure the first one is a Corydoras schwartzi but I'm still not sure about the 2nd one..I was thinking maybe this one:
http://www.corycats.com/corydoras_surinamensis_htm.htm


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

That sure looks like it!


----------

